# Blairgowrie in Sept or St Andrews Jubilee  Aug



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

Guys going with two options for a scottish meet.

The jubilee are doing 18 holes and lunch for Â£75 after 1pm poss get this in Aug 

or

Blairgowrie in Sept around about Â£50

sec preference and then we we look at dates


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 2, 2016)

Just to throw one in there Patrick Scotscraig do a 4 ball after 1.30 for Â£140


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

one to think about thanks Steve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 2, 2016)

Any idea when in Aug you are thinking about St Andrews? I'll be there the week of the Eden tournament.


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2016)

I plumped for Blairgowrie but both sound good to me, diary-wise September is probably easier.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2016)

All of August is free, but in Portugal the first two weeks of Sept... happy to visit either, and Scotscraig.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd happily do both but voted BG only because I've not played there yet. Would also be happy to do Scotscraig.

I'm not difficult to please.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 2, 2016)

I voted Blairgowrie as its a cracking place to play golf but depends on dates, as I'm Germany bound  for the football and Royal Aberdeen Open as well


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 2, 2016)

Need confirmed date before I confirm. Any of the courses suit.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Vets Blairgowrie burn in reality it's a vote for September as calendar freer


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Vets Blairgowrie burn in reality it's a vote for September as calendar freer
		
Click to expand...

i beg your, what?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i beg your, what?
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you don't wundestud was he menss


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Some interesting patois there!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Just a thought but hows about Scotscraig on the Sunday and perhaps Blairgowrie on the Monday.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 2, 2016)

Just my tupence worth Patrick if I may...

Pick a date that suits you and a course that you want to play and then just let people know. Those that can make it will and those that can't wont but it will save you endless times trying to suits others.

Oh and people will say their going and then drop out for a variety of reasons so be prepared for that


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just my tupence worth Patrick if I may...

Pick a date that suits you and a course that you want to play and then just let people know. Those that can make it will and those that can't wont but it will save you endless times trying to suits others.

Oh and people will say their going and then drop out for a variety of reasons so be prepared for that 

Click to expand...

I know only too well Fabio, esp after the Nairn game last year and the abortive highlands Tain/ Golspie/ Brora from a few years ago


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2016)

Can do late August and early September as it stands, both venues fine for me


----------



## Jungle (Jun 3, 2016)

Either or for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like Blairgowrie then.

need to check when i'm away in Sept with my mates on our annual jolly.

so will post later a couple of date options


----------

